# Someone was Banned on my Comp....



## Coconut (May 21, 2010)

Well, someone got banned on my computer on gbatemp, so I can't go on gbatemp on that computer.  I have to go on my laptop if I want to go to gbatemp, and that's really annoying. 
So.....Is there a way I can go on the computer someone was banned? Cause I can't, not even when I try to log in on my account......


----------



## prowler (May 21, 2010)

The account was banned in your full IP of the computer (I'm thinking), so most likely if you can get onto GBAtemp on your laptop (which is using the same Internet, right?) all you'll have to do is change the subnet number (I think it's called the subnet, anyway it's the last three digits of your IP address) on your IP, which you can do from Windows.
Then you will need to clear your cache and GBAtemp cookies.

I hope this member wasn't the member that was banned and just is bypassing


----------



## Coconut (May 21, 2010)

Just....is....bypassing? I don't get you... And no, my laptop isn't using the same Internet, I'm using the internet of my neighbors. So I don't thinks that's gonna work


----------



## prowler (May 21, 2010)

Well, when I got suspended for three days, I upgraded to Windows 7 (and that changed the last three digits of my IP) and I could view GBAtemp.
Just not log on of course


----------



## Davess (May 21, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Well, when I got suspended for three days, I upgraded to Windows 7 (and that changed the last three digits of my IP) and I could view GBAtemp.
> Just not log on of course








 crafty,

Anyway, try using a proxy?

And, who is this someone? (Sibling, etc)


----------



## Sterling (May 21, 2010)

Davess said:
			
		

> Prowler485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was probably a sibling, or even worse a neighbor that is leeching his interwebz.


----------



## Fel (May 21, 2010)

You should protect your wifi/net at all times, because usually people aren't that adept to crack WEPs//etc. unless you've got IT neighbours. Did you ever notice before that somebody was on your net?

Anyway, maybe you could also have a shared IP and that's the reason, so somebody who has the same IP got banned. Either way, I recommend to put something like WPA/WEP on your connection and ask the admins if they can unban you - and by knowing the IP specific for you pc (with all those submasks and stuff) they'll know how to differentiate you from the banned person.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 22, 2010)

Well instead of everyone suggesting ways that he can evade an IP ban, maybe we should start asking what someone in his home actually did to deserve a ban exactly. Thats pretty much the first thing that popped into my head. 

You can PM me with the exact details of what happened, and Im talking specifically the account that was banned and the reason for it. If theres anything worth looking into I will look into it, but people don't get IP banned for no reason. Until then this thread is going bad places with far too much evasion talk, so thread closed.


----------

